# Pumilo / Doug's Bugs - My new closet



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been busy making sure all my cultures and clean, fed, sealed, and ready for spring. Shipping is more difficult and more expensive through the cold so we are just getting ready for spring. I've taken this closet outside of the frog room and added 8 shelves. Every bit of the closet, including floor, walls, ceiling, door, and shelves, has been sprayed down with anti mite spray. Additionally, anti mite paper has been put on every shelf. 
We have cultures started of the following springtails:
White Temperate
2 types/sources of Pinks (same species but color is slightly different)
Giant Black Tomocerus (CLEAN!! Finally!!)
Jame's New Pearls (NOT yet available)
We have cultures of the following Isopods:
Dwarf Whites
Dwarf Grey/Striped
Giant Orange
Purple Micropods (very limited because I'm a greedy shmuck and seeding my own thumbs first!! -- Got a problem with that? Take it up with my bodyguard, Frogboy! )

This is NOT a "for sale" thread, just showing off our new bug closet.
Cultures have been set up mostly using these methods. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html
We are going to great lengths to be able to provide you with the highest quality, cleanest, mono-cultures available. Of course, our threads give great guidelines and instructions on how to keep them producing top quality bugs for you.
We have been experimenting with a few changes in our culturing methods. All of our isopod master cultures are using LOTS of leaf litter. We've been using more and more leaf litter and are now using AT LEAST 3/4 leaf litter with the rest being either ABG mix or coco fiber. With the leaf-heavy substrate, the ABG mix becomes less important for keeping it light, airy, and easy to crawl through.
For our springtails, I still prefer using charcoal cultures for my own person use as I love the ease of harvest, but for my master cultures I am experimenting with a 2/3 coco fiber and 1/3 peat mixture. This makes it easy for me to portion out seeding cultures and keeps a constant turnover of fresh substrate as I run these with very high density populations.

I was going to call it the "Closet of Death" as they are all doomed to a froggy death! My wife has dubbed it "The Mess Hall". My teenaged daughter simply rolls her eyes and expresses her gratitude that I set it up 4 feet from her bedroom! Either way it's packed with tasty goodness! Here's a few pics for you.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool. Yeah you won't be waiting too long for those purples, they go totally apeshyt almost immediately.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm happy to see that you guys are ramping things up again. I was really happy with the cultures I bought from you and they're still going strong! I want some of those purples so let me know where I can find this FrogBoy guy! ~


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, by the way, the lights at the bottom are for heat. The basement is too cold and the lights get me up to about 75 F.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> My teenaged daughter simply rolls her eyes and expresses her gratitude that I set it up 4 feet from her bedroom!


Hah! Nice going, Dad.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking about doing 2.5 and 5 gallon tanks for my cultures. What do you think doug?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I was thinking about doing something like this recently but I got too lazy to set it up. 

What temperature do you keep the closet at?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I was thinking about doing something like this recently but I got too lazy to set it up.
> 
> What temperature do you keep the closet at?


I think he said 75 early in the thread.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, 75 F.


B-NICE said:


> I was thinking about doing 2.5 and 5 gallon tanks for my cultures. What do you think doug?


Those might be hard to seal to keep mites out. Seems like some very big cultures. Just remember that the bigger they are, the more it sucks when they crash or get mites.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Yes, 75 F.
> 
> Those might be hard to seal to keep mites out. Seems like some very big cultures. Just remember that the bigger they are, the more it sucks when they crash or get mites.


Ok, I like the tropical springs they jump all around.


----------



## DinoFuel (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice and organized!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Very nice! I'll be waiting to get some of those black springs!


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

A sneak peak into the bug-master's bug closet. It's like looking into DaVinci's workshop.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Doug,

I'm glad to see you are preparing to bug us all again this Spring.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm glad to see you are preparing to bug us all again this Spring.


Grooannnn!


----------

